# California Crucifix



## Potlidboy (Dec 13, 2012)

Much of California's history began with the Spanish Missions. The chain of 21 missions along California's El Camino Real ("The Royal Highway") represent the first arrival of non-Native Americans to California. Life for the California Native Americans was forever changed. In addition to Christianity, the missions brought many other things to California such as livestock, fruits, flowers, grains and industry. This was also the start of the civilization in which we live today. However, as a result of the arrival of the Spanish, many Native American lives were lost.

 In 1821 Spain lost the war of independence with New Spain. New Spain, now called Mexico, had finally won independence from Spain. The Mexican government passed another law in 1826 to free any neophyte that had been a Catholic for over 15 years, and some left, but many stayed. They didnâ€™t know how to live any other way. 

 The fathers had taken a vow to spread their religion throughout the world and didnâ€™t understand that the Nativesâ€™ appreciation for nature was a type of religion. Both the Spanish and the Missionaries thought they were making the Nativesâ€™ lives better, but we know now that the tribes had good lives before the Missionaries came. 

 The above information was taken from : Mission History by Tricia Weber

 Several years ago, I had the pleasure of finding a California olla in the Sacramento Delta region....how it remained intact, I'll never know.... 

 I posted it on this thread relating it to the Spanish missions that brought Christianity to the California Indians. We all know the sorrow that came with the Spanish....

 Below is a Cruces....made of brass with a slender insert of wood. The figure of Jesus is adios leaving a faint blue-green smear..... evidence of where he would have been placed on the cross. There are no additional markings on the crucifix. 

 This item appears extremely old & I wish it to be evidence of Spanish Intrusion....It was found at a site where I've found many wonderful Native American points. Still, it can not be positively dated. I've been a treasure seeker for nearly 50 years.....this is one of my better finds....I welcome any speculation.  

 The cross measures 7" in length....I pains-takingly preserved the wood with repeated applications of linseed oil....the original patina remains.

 Until I found this cross, (the heathen that I am) I didn't know how many different types of crosses there are. I sent a picture of this crucifix to "the Mission people" on the world-wide web. Their response was that this style of crucifix matched the type used by the early California padres....still, who knows. One can only wish.[]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! That is a once in a life time find. A true treasure.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks pretty ancient...


----------



## Ben (Dec 13, 2012)

The Cross has been carried by many men to many places, but only once, was it truly carried.  

 That is a neat piece of history you found.  I like it.


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 13, 2012)

Ben                   Hallelujah my brother &  Happy Holidays


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 13, 2012)

Pretty neat. Is there an image of Jesus' face near the top or is that my imagination?


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 13, 2012)

The image of Jesus is just a trick of the eye......just a flaw in the wood....Good eye though...I see what you are referring to....Happy Holidays to you & yours. []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2012)

ass


> ORIGINAL:  Potlidboy
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
 Holy you know what, Mike,

 That is a wonderful find! Thanks for sharing it with us. I dunno where you is, but I betcha not terribly distant from beautiful downtown Oakland. The Oakland Museum is having an ongoing show on California History. I'd consider a visit. If you wanna go across the bridge and into the City, maybe the California Historical Society. I think a multi-disciplined historic analysis could tell you more. What kinda wood, from where, possible background on the brass, and certainly the who's who of crucifix style.

 Wow. "Great find," said he, who urges more photos and talk story here. Mahalo & Mele Kalikimaka!


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 14, 2012)

Surfaceone       Mahalo & Mele Kalikimaka.......Thank you for the advise.


----------



## rvcdigger (Dec 17, 2012)

is the wood teak? maybe thats why it survived?

 very nice artifact. keep the locale of where it was found with it.

 great find. great to say the least!


----------

